# Problems with Samsung HP-S4253 plasma tv



## kaowens4368 (Apr 7, 2010)

My Samsung HP-S4253 plasma tv will come on for about 1-2 seconds and then the display will go out. Any ideas what may be causing this?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If the light, that indicates the power is on, stays steady then shine a line sideways on to the TV to see whether you can spot the changing screen in the dark area of the display.
If you can see movement, most likely you have an inverter problem and even more probable that the power supply has faulty capacitors.


----------

